# Which composition is this?



## HolyDoom Witch (Jan 1, 2011)

H! Everyone

I thought the name of this composition was 'The Balancer' or something. I thought I read it somewhere, and I also remember immediately relating at least the first line to its name, like, the image of a clown in a circus bicycling round and round, holding a long pole and trying to balance the thing.

And then I tried to search it on the Internet with the same name (for notations), but never found with that name. Can anyone tell me its name? The composition is a well known one. And its a good one too! Here is the first line, the only one I know of it.

Waltz

"4" = crotchet = 150

Moderato

C4 | C4 E4 G4 | G(1) ... ... | ... ... ... | - - B4 | B4 D4 G4 | G ... ... | ... ... ... 

That was all.

Thanks


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

? The first phrase sounds like The Blue Danube Waltz, almost. Couldn't be that I suppose.


----------



## HolyDoom Witch (Jan 1, 2011)

*Eureka!*

Yes yes yes Mr. Weston the senior member

That is it. Thank you so much.

By the way, I am a full-time "harmonica-guitarist", and I am into classical on that. (I also think I am the only full-time plus with classical and all that, on the planet.)

***


----------

